# Aluminum Arrow Suggestions



## longbowdave1 (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm going to work on a 35# longbow. If the arrows are about 29" or so, and the bow is center shot, draw length about 26", what size do you think for aluminum XX75"s????

 This will be a ladies target bow setup with 125 gr. tips.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2012)

Gonna be close to a 500.


----------



## bigwood56 (Feb 11, 2012)

you might want to look some XX75 2016 you can play with the lenght to fly right.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 12, 2012)

I agree with you guys, 2016/500 seems to be the way to go if we use aluminum arrows.

thanks


----------



## RogerB (Feb 13, 2012)

.500 will be too stiff, no more than .600 (full length) or possibly .700s. Arrow chart recommendations are almost always too stiff. Alot of folks shoot 2016s out of upper 40s. I would guess 1816 will be close.


----------



## Gordief (Feb 13, 2012)

i shoot 1813 out of my 35lb bows... 1716 is also good.

std. 125gr tips.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I may go with aluminum or custom build some cedar arrows dyed to match the colors of the bow.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 13, 2012)

In aluminums, I would go with 1716's.

That chart above looks like the one from 3 Rivers.
I just do not believe this chart, and many others like it,
take into account finger roll during the release.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 13, 2012)

RogerB said:


> .500 will be too stiff, no more than .600 (full length) or possibly .700s. Arrow chart recommendations are almost always too stiff. Alot of folks shoot 2016s out of upper 40s. I would guess 1816 will be close.



I agree with Roger on this one!


----------



## BGBH (Feb 13, 2012)

I agree with Roger as well....

My son shoots roughly 35lbs & a 1816 bareshafts & shoots like a laser out of his set-up..Only set back to them is their not very durable due to their size..they aint stumpin arrows..


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 13, 2012)

I remember you fellas mentioning to always go lighter than the charts, especially on the aluminun arrow.

 I'm thinking the cedars with the same blue dye as the limbs would like good. Most likely would wind up with a 5/16" cedar in the 35 to 40 # range. I'm going to wait and see the finished weight of the bow when it's done next week, and check her exact draw length, before making a final arrow choice.

 I'm sure I'll have some more questions for you  before I'm done.


----------



## gurn (Feb 13, 2012)

Dave I have some Easton 1913s if ya wanna try em.
They might be too stiff but bein center shot ya might get away with em.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 13, 2012)

longbowdave1 said:


> I remember you fellas mentioning to always go lighter than the charts, especially on the aluminun arrow.
> 
> I'm thinking the cedars with the same blue dye as the limbs would like good. Most likely would wind up with a 5/16" cedar in the 35 to 40 # range. I'm going to wait and see the finished weight of the bow when it's done next week, and check her exact draw length, before making a final arrow choice.
> 
> I'm sure I'll have some more questions for you  before I'm done.



I like 1716 alum. but in cedar I like 5/16's around 44# with 100 grain point, my draw is 25 inches on a good day.....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks Tomi!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 13, 2012)

gurn said:


> Dave I have some Easton 1913s if ya wanna try em.
> They might be too stiff but bein center shot ya might get away with em.



Thanks gurn I may take you up on that, I'm experimenting with staining a plain wood dowel just to see if my thinking is right on staining the cedar arrows. A very kind offer Gurn.


----------



## gurn (Feb 13, 2012)

Just let me know.


----------



## whossbows (Feb 13, 2012)

easton x7 blues in 1614 shoots like darts from my light weight bows,35 and under like the others not for anything but targets


----------



## whossbows (Feb 13, 2012)

*1614*

little darts have glue in nibbs,28 in


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Those x7 blues would match perfectly. I found them for about 50$ a dozen. I think we'll go with those. Thanks guys and gal!


----------



## RogerB (Feb 15, 2012)

X7s for $50 a doz is a great price. I have found wall thickness has more to do with durability and O.D more to do with spine. If I was chosing between two different sizes, I would opt for the smaller diameter and thicker wall.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 22, 2012)

After some searching around this is what we came up with for her bow. Easton jazz 1716 cut to 29". Some time in the next few days I will glue in the tips for her. Those are some skinny arrows!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Thanks GON Members!*

I finally got to shoot the 1716's from the new bow yesterday! They flew great. Thanks for all the help selecting the right arrows! There is a great deal of knowledge and experience on this forum, and your always quick to help with any question or problem that may come up! I'm sure I would have picked a heavier, and "not correct", arrrow size without your help.


----------

